# iPhone Snapshots



## shadytrake (May 25, 2013)

These are not the best shots but they will give you an idea of my shade house. I'm in the process of re-arranging so it is a mess.

Not much in bloom now because the spring weather has been cold and wet. We are just starting to warm up.


----------



## shadytrake (May 25, 2013)

And a few more.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2013)

Looks wonderful! You've spent a lot of time and energy putting everything in place.


----------



## The Mutant (May 26, 2013)

I just love all those mottled leaves in the first pictures. :smitten:


----------

